# HDX tip size?



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Does anyone know the tip size for an HDX? I'm puttin lowriders on it and would appreciate the info. Thanks.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I don't know, but if you need, we can meet up and I'll measure it for you. Who'd you get to wrap the lowriders for ya?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Bring it with you on Wed. I'll measure it for you.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> I don't know, but if you need, we can meet up and I'll measure it for you. Who'd you get to wrap the lowriders for ya?


No one yet. I forgot to order the tip . . . and if I can get my hands on that HDX in the marketplace, I'll have 2 to wrap. Goin' lowriders for both . . . maybe i'll just use electrical tape.  

FB, do ya have some fancy pants measuring tool or are ya gonna just use your tape?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> No one yet. I forgot to order the tip . . . and if I can get my hands on that HDX in the marketplace, I'll have 2 to wrap. Goin' lowriders for both . . . maybe i'll just use electrical tape.
> 
> FB, do ya have some fancy pants measuring tool or are ya gonna just use your tape?


Do you even have to ask? I got every tool known to mankind!


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

The diameter of the tip of the HDX is:

4mm or more exactly 3.97mm


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

If replacing the tip, you need to order 8-10.0 from mudhole.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Actually, you might want to order the 10-10.0 size, as the diameter of the ring (the first number) is measured from the outside. A 8mm ring will have an inner diameter of around 6mm, which would be a bit small for surf rods. A 10mm or 12mm ring would be somewhat better to prevent shock leader breakoffs.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> Actually, you might want to order the 10-10.0 size, as the diameter of the ring (the first number) is measured from the outside.  A 8mm ring will have an inner diameter of around 6mm, which would be a bit small for surf rods. A 10mm or 12mm ring would be somewhat better to prevent shock leader breakoffs.


Thanks for the idea CT. But for the tip I wanted, they don't offer any other size than the 8-whatever.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fingersandclaws said:


> Thanks for the idea CT. But for the tip I wanted, they don't offer any other size than the 8-whatever.


Well, if you're trying to pair up the LCSGs ("Lowriders"), you can use the ICMNSTs (SiC ring, chrome frame, similar to the CMNSTs) which is offered in the 10 and 12mm ring sizes. However, I guess the point of the LCSGs is to cast with braid running line and braid shock, so the 8mm size probably won't be too bad, as the LCSGs go down to a 8mm size for running guides.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I meant to say  

The last 2 guides before the tip are size 8s, so it doesn't make sense to make the tip a size 10 right? It serves no purpose . . . correct? Actually, the tip that I wanted doesn't come in a 8-10.0  I might have to go with what you said CT. I took all the guides off my HDX last night . . . let's just say I was "under-impressed".


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Please do not order mine in 10. I want the 8 mm lowrider tip.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> Please do not order mine in 10. I want the 8 mm lowrider tip.


So, the result of the "rod measuring" is that small, huh? Whoda thunk it?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Please do not order mine in 10. I want the 8 mm lowrider tip.


Keep your panties on. I ordered the right one for you!!!!  

Have fun up north, watch out for the State Troopers and those right turn left turns


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> So, the result of the "rod measuring" is that small, huh? Whoda thunk it?


Man oh man . . . FB getting owned by CT. I will mark this down on my calendar as a day to remember.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

fingersandclaws said:


> Man oh man . . . FB getting owned by CT. I will mark this down on my calendar as a day to remember.





AtlantaKing said:


> So, the result of the "rod measuring" is that small, huh? Whoda thunk it?


How ironic coming from you ladies! AK, I ordered all that junk you told me about yesterday. This rod building crap better be worth it or i'll kick your a$$.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

fishbait said:


> How ironic coming from you ladies! AK, I ordered all that junk you told me about yesterday. This rod building crap better be worth it or i'll kick your a$$.


Hmm, last I checked, I wasn't holding a gun to your head. In fact, I distinctly remember telling you that it's a lot of work... 

Besides, I ain't skeered of you!


----------

